# New music theory blog



## gishdog (May 19, 2006)

I started a music theory blog and I want your feedback as to what concepts/techniques I should cover:
Note Theory

Right now there are two lessons online; Circle of Fifths Demystified and the D-A-F Roadmap (being able to play 3 different positions of any major chord)

Leave me a comment on the blog if you find it useful or if you have ideas for future posts. Thanks,

Gishdog
Note Theory


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn I read that as Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah man, I gave up trying read it with that striped background. Remember, form follows function.


----------



## gishdog (May 19, 2006)

*striped background??*

what striped background? what was the problem?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't see a striped background. I saw columns. Actually I found it quite easy to read.


----------

